# Katy Perry - Shows great cleavage at Beso restaurant in Hollywood, 03.10.08 x9



## Tokko (5 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## mr.sengir (6 Okt. 2008)

Wowie, wusste gar nicht, dass die 
Gute so gut bestückt ist


----------



## Maguire_1 (24 Aug. 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## DonEnrico (24 Aug. 2010)

Danke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

lecker, danke fürs Teilen


----------

